# أداء الفواصل في ربط الجمل بعضها ببعض



## Mighis

مهما يكن من أمر فإنني لا أرى جيدا السبب الذي يستطيع أن يسوغ التقليل من شأن الفكر الديكارتي. فهناك إنطباع بأنك تضعف بطريقة منهجية من شأن هذا الفكر، كما لو أن ديكارت ذلك الوجه الكبير في الفلسفة الحديثة، كان كافرا أو متشككا أو رجلا يعتقد بسذاجة، بكمال الفكر الإنساني واستقلاليته المطلقة تجاه كل تحسس خارجي، مستمد من الطبيعة أو مما هو فوق الطبيعة. ولهذا أتمنى أن تحمل الطبعات القادمة ما يبدد بعناية هذا الالتباس.

نحويا
وضع المؤلف "كان كافرا أو متشككا أو رجلا يعتقد بسذاجة" بين فاصلتين وهذا ما خلق عندي إلتباسا في ربط ما تقدم بما تأخر عن هذه الجملة، وبدأت أشك في المعنى الذي يريد هو إيصاله، ظنا مني أن جملة ما أو حرفا ما سقط، ولا أرى كيف أحققها إلا أن أضيف كلمة سواء أو أحذف الفاصلتين. فهل المخاطَب يضعف من شأن الفكر الديكارتي كما لو أن ديكارت كان كافرا .. بكمال الفكر الإنساني .. أم أن المخاطَب يفعل ذلك كما لو أن الفكر الديكارتي، سواء كان صاحب الفكر كذا كذا، (فعل ساقط) بكمال الفكر الإنساني.

دلاليا
ثانيا، كيف نربط الجملة (مستمد من الطبيعة أو مما فوق الطبيعة) بالتحسس الخارجي أي كيف يكون التحسس خارجي و في نفس الوقت مستمد من الداخل؟
هل تظن أن جملة أخرى قد سقطت هنا؟
​


----------



## cherine

أظن أنك تحمِّل الأمر فوق ما يستحق، متناسيًا -أو غير عالم- بأن استعمال علامات الترقيم في الكتابة العربية لا يتم بنفس الدقة المتَّبَعة في الكتابات الغربية. نعم، الفواصل مكانها خطأ؛ فكان من الواجب أن تكون عبارة "ذلك الوجه الكبير في الفلسفة الحديثة" هي التي بين فاصلتين، وألا تكون هناك فاصلة قبل "مستمد من الطبيعة...".


----------



## إسكندراني

الفواصل في العربية لا تلعب دورا كبيرا في معنى الجملة بل قد نزعم أن دورها منعدما في معظم الأحيان ولكنها انتشرت في الكتابة المعاصرة على ما يبدو لتلعب دور (أداة مساعدة للقارئ) تدله أين يأخذ نفسه حين يقرأ جملة طويلة ​


----------

